# Sendmail / Postfix default delivery location



## tsnow20 (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm trying to move a bunch of user mailboxes from a FreeBSD 6.2 server running Sendmail / UW-IMAP to a FreeBSD 8.2 running postfix / Dovecot. Users get their mail in ~/.mail, which is an mbox file. I don't know as much about setting up MTA's as I would like, I've looked through as much documentation. Here's what I've done.

/usr/local/etc/postfix/main.cf:

```
home_mailbox = $HOME/.mail
```

/usr/local/etc/dovecot

```
mail_location = mbox:~/.mail
```

But when I log into a user and use the mail utility, it appears to look elsewhere. How can I get dovecot / postfix to look at the pre-existing mbox mailboxes at ~/.mail? Most of my users will be using either webmail (horde) or outlook.

Thanks.


----------

